# После травмы перестал расти



## Voron1979 (14 Июл 2012)

Я в детстве упал со второго этажа, сломал руку и выбил позвонок в поясничном отделе. С начало позвоночник не беспокоил, но я начал замечать, что перестаю расти! Т.е ноги росли, а выше уже нет((( Поясничный отдел беспокоит, если я много хожу или делаю тяжёлую работу! В армию не взяли, сказали, что на себя ответственность не возьмём, вдруг ноги отнимутся! Вправлять бояться(( (Поясничный отдел выпирает очень! Мне 32 года и я думаю уже ничего нельзя сделать(((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июл 2012)

Вырасти точно нельзя, а что ещё?


----------

